# Tornadoes!



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I just had to let our members in the USA Midwest know that my thoughts and prayers are with them in this time of crisis. Try to stay safe!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's kind of you. I wonder if we have any members in that area?


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Tinyhartsmousery is in Kansas and there are several members in the Kentucky/Tennessee area I believe. This storm is now headed into Alabama, the Carolina's and Florida and I believe there are several in that area as well. Although thankfully, it is lessening as it goes!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

All good here in AR. We have Tinyharts, IrishEagle, Bella, and myself in the midwest, plus now RaeRae in AL.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad to hear your safe and sound


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wondered when I heard it on the news.Sounds terrible.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here in Minnesota we got the cold side of the storm, which should have meant snow, but we diidn't even get that. We had our turn last summer, though it didn't hit this part of Minneapolis, thank Goddess.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

And this is why I'm glad I live in California... no tornadoes, or hurricanes... The occasional earthquake but we love rock'n'roll! :lol:

Good luck to everyone on storm watch!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I live in Missouri and my area got hit pretty hard. It caused alot of damage to our house and I suffered aloss of most of my mice


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

It's weird, because I'm in Iowa, between Missouri and Minnesota, and we didn't like. Like. Anything. It snowed a few days back, but that melted up so quick and it's been like summer out for the last couple days.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

windyhill said:


> I live in Missouri and my area got hit pretty hard. It caused alot of damage to our house and I suffered aloss of most of my mice


I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope all is settled some for you now, so sorry to hear of your loss, Windy Hill. Hopefully you can get your mice replaced soon.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

We are moving in a few weeks to a different house, hopefully we have better luck there,lol.
Right now we are staying with my parents.

Thanks


----------

